# GF's new 10 gal... African cichlids?



## Jeffress77 (Mar 15, 2010)

So we set my g/f up with a simple 10 gal starter. She likes the looks of the colorful African cichlids, but I know the tank is pretty small. Do you know of any of the colorful African cichlids that stay small? 

I have always had community tanks my entire life, and I know most cichlids are usually strictly by themselves. She knows that once she commits to anything like these aggressive fish, she is stuck with them. But I don't even know if it is feasible with such a small tank.

Thanks for the help everyone!

-Justin


----------



## Cannedus (Mar 18, 2010)

You can buy African Cichlids, but ONLY the smaller ones, and probably can only get about 2-3 of them. It'd be safer to get 2. But you can't get the big one's, unless when it gets bigger your planning on buying a bigger tank! They grow fast!


----------



## Jeffress77 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, I know my limits as far as size/quantity. That is why I was just wanting a few actual nice colored species that may grow only to an inch or two. 

If anyone knows of any species of African cichlids that may reach full size at an inch or two please let me know
Thanks!


----------



## madasnave (Mar 18, 2010)

fish usually only grow according to the size of the tank and population. Also depends on the species. if you buy small africans they shouldn't grow too much bigger in a 10 gallon. But later if you were to put them in a 55 they would grow much bigger because they have the room to. just from my xp.


----------



## Zolbaxil (Feb 28, 2010)

As an alternative, look into the south american cichlids...they have amazing color and get about 2 to 3 inches....apistogrammas i believe are the type.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, there aren't a lot of colorful ones that are that small, but I'd like to recommend shell dwelling cichlids. They aren't very colorful, but they are really fun, really small and have a lot of personality. You could probably have 5 of them in a 10g tank and they're one of the less aggressive cichlid species. They protect their territory but won't fight to the death for anything. Check them out and let us know what you think.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

